
The Logic of the Rebel: On Simone Weil and Albert Camus - samclemens
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/logic-rebel-simone-weil-albert-camus/
======
skylarchunk
This article remarks on the shared experience of suffering from TB among the
two. I find it strange how TB had been molded into a glamorous disease
reserved for the middle-upper class in times when writers like Camus and Weil
were public patients. We, in a way, see a similar sort of sensationalism
around a new virus with the Canadian PM's wife and Tom Hanks both being
victims. The logic of the rebel is supported by the veneer of a medical
malady—contextualized malady.

~~~
wideasleep1
For some, 'shit becomes real' when it happens to a 'virtuous' celebrity, in
absence of them personally knowing of any other victim. It fits comfortably
into emotional contagion, and the manufacture of heroes through martyrdom.

------
a9h74j
There is an argument to be made for immersion in thinkers who lived before
one's time. Such immersion can call into question the presuppositions one has
grown into.

This is a good article; I learned about one of my favorites. I thought Simone
Weil had been forgotten; I am pleased to see not.

> "The logic of the rebel is to want to serve justice so as not to add to the
> injustice of the human condition, to insist on plain language so as not to
> increase universal falsehood, and to wager, in spite of human misery, for
> happiness."

